# Face Frame



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

So I am building inset shaker cabinets with my Dad for the kitchen and was wondering if anyone could give me advice or let me know of a website that might be of help. On how to make the face frame for inset cabinets and also just what they do in between cabinet boxes, thanks.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

if im not mistaken, you would just build the face frames as you would normally and get the concealed hinges that will allow the doors to sit inside the frame.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

When I built our mission style cabinets, I used 1.5 wide face frames and frame and panel doors with 1.5 stiles and rails. The concealed hinges were Blum. I had to use blocks behind the face frames at each hinge point so that the hinge would be even with the edge of the face frame. The hinges I used were designed for frameless cabinets.
If exposed hinges are OK with you, I think they'd be less of a hassle. On a Highboy we just completed, we used non-mortise type hinges from Rockler. I believe you can get them up to 3" long, which should be plenty good for an average sized cabinet door.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

hands made for wood said:


> So I am building inset shaker cabinets with my Dad for the kitchen and was wondering if anyone could give me advice or let me know of a website that might be of help. On how to make the face frame for inset cabinets and also just what they do in between cabinet boxes, thanks.


Imagine if you will behind the circled area of your picture as the spot where two cabinets are joined together.
Both cabinets with unfinished ends meeting at the center point.
Lets say the cabinet on the left has the end style connected in a normal manner. The reveal from the outside edge of the style to the unfinished end should be 1" even. (that frame part in the picture looks to be 2" wide).
The cabinet on the right does not have a style on it. And the unfinished end extends beyond the remaining frame parts by about 15/16".
When the two are brought together there is about 1/16" between the 2 unfinished ends. When you screw the boxes together the small gap will ensure the frame parts snug up nicely.
That leaves you with about 1/4" reveal from edge of frame to your unfinished end on the inside of the cabinet.
For that and other hinging options using concealed hinges check out the 2 posts I did earlier covering that. 
The concealed hinge will be much easier than an exposed one as you can easily adjust the door to hang properly in the opening.

I hope this is of some help
Enjoy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Face frames can be used for single or multiple cabinets. For multiples, THIS THREAD may be of some help.

Ordinarily, I would plan out the FF and the cabinetry to determine which openings would be isolated cabinets. After the boxes are made, I would lay them on their backs and determine where I would make the separations for the FF, if any. In order for side by side cabinets to share a single stile, the spacing should be to allow for drawer slide spacing and account for the type of hinges to be used. A long cabinet could be done with sufficient planning to allow individual boxes to be installed and a single face frame to cover.


----------



## Lefthanded (Mar 21, 2009)

hands made for wood said:


> So I am building inset shaker cabinets with my Dad for the kitchen and was wondering if anyone could give me advice or let me know of a website that might be of help. On how to make the face frame for inset cabinets and also just what they do in between cabinet boxes, thanks.


This was Gus Dering post on inset doors.:thumbsup:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f17/flush-inset-door-hinging-options-9596/

Lefty


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

To clarify my previous post, this is how I handle joining two cabinets with a common style.

Now if I only knew how to crop the screen shot. Oh well:bangin:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks so much for the advice everyone! and Gus thanks for the pics. it really helps to see hot it works! I will post some pictures when we get started in may, Thanks again!


----------

